

AI Recognizes Cats the Same Way Physicists Calculate the Cosmos - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/deep-learning-renormalization/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699422)

